# burr oak big girl



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

took the wife and brother in law and his wife to burr oak for what we planned to be a crappie trip, and we couldnt find any keeper size ones. i kept throwing a deep diver outside the weed lines in about 15-20' of water and hooked up with nice one eventually. she was 20.5" and one hell of a fighter. thanks to my net man nicksta500.....


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

That's a hog. Nice job 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Atta Boy!! Good one for sure and a good memory.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The Big Crappie are at the other end of the lake


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice bass fish. And good picture. Way to go...


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, and I'll keep that in mind riverwader


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

DinkCatcher - I nice fish - Its always fun to hook into one of those - It makes your day well worth it and ready to come back for more.


----------



## nicksta500 (Jun 5, 2010)

folks at home.... I'm glad I didn't knock that one off with the net


----------

